# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الفاتح العظيم قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي الذي أذل الصين

## أبو مريم السني

*الفاتح العظيم قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي الذي أذل الصين
فوطئ ترابها وختم ملوكها وجبى خراجها

هو قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي الأمير أبو حفص أحد الأبطال والشجعان ومن ذوي الحزم والدهاء والرأي والغَنَاء وهو الذي فتح خوارزم وبخارى وسمرقند وكانوا قد نقضوا وارتُّدوا.


ثم أنه افتتح فرغانه وبلاد الترك في سنة 95هـ ولي خراسان عشر سنين وله رواية عن عمران بن حصين وأبي سعيد الخدري ولم ينال قتيبة أعلى الرتب بالنسب بل بكمال الحزم والعزم والإقدام والسَّعد وكثرة الفتوحات ووفور الهيبة .

تولى قتيبة خراسان بعد المفضل بن المهلب وكان من الأبطال الشجعان ذوي الحزم والدهاء والرأي والغناء ويعتبر بحق من أعظم القادة الفاتحين الذين عرفهم التاريخ الإسلامي عامة وتاريخ الدولة الأموية خاصة ففي عشر سنين فتح أقاليم شاسعة: وقد هدى الله على يديه خلقاً لا يحصيهم إلا الله، فأسلموا ودانوا لله عز وجل .

كان قتيبة قائداً عسكرياً فذا وبطلاً سياسياً بارعاً، قهر الصعاب وتغلب على كل المشاكل التي واجهته ولم يثنه عن عزمه لا صعوبة الطرق ووعورتها ولا قسوة المناخ وشدته فقد كان عزمه حديداً وكان هدفه رشيداً وغايته عظيمة والعون من الله مكفول للمخلصين لهذا الدين العظيم .

وواصل فتوحاته فقصد مدينة كاشغر التي يقول عنها الطبري: إنها أدنى مدائن الصين ومع أن الوليد بن عبد الملك قد توفي في جمادي الآخرة سنة 96هـ وصل نبأ وفاته إلى قتيبة وهو في فرغانة وقبل أن يصل إلى كاشغر إلا أنه واصل سيره حتى فتحها
وهنا جاءه رسول ملك الصين يطلب منه أن يوجه إليه وفداً ليعرف خبرهم فاختار قتيبة عشرة ـ وقيل اثني عشر ـ من خيرة رجاله برئاسة هبيرة بن المشمرج الكلابي فأرسلهم إلى ملك الصين ويقص الطبري خبر هذه السفارة في حديث طويل، نكتفي منه بما انتهى إليه الحوار مع ملك الصين حيث قال لهم مهدداً فانصرفوا إلى صاحبكم، فقلوا له: ينصرف فإني قد عرفت حرصه وقلة أصحابه وإلا بعثت عليكم من يهلككم ويهلكه فرد عليه هبيرة في شجاعة المؤمن وعزته فقال له: كيف يكون قليل الأصحاب من أول خيله في بلادك وآخرها في منابت الزيتون؟ وكيف يكون حريصاً من خلف الدنيا قادرا عليها وغزاك؟ وأما تخويفك إيانا فإن لنا آجالاً إذا حضرت فأكرمها القتل، فلسنا نكرهه ولا نخافه.

أعادت هذه المقالة ملك الصين إلى صوابه وأيقن أنه أمام قوم لا يجدي معهم التهديد ولا الوعيد فاعتدل في كلامه وقال لهبيرة: فما الذي يرضي صاحبكم؟ قال: إنه قد حلف ألا ينصرف حتى يطأ أرضكم ويختم ملوككم ويعطي الجزية قال: فإنا نخرجه من يمينه، نبعث إليه بتراب من أرضنا فيطؤه ونبعث ببعض أبنائنا فيختمهم ونبعث إليه بجزية يرضاها قال: فدعا بصحائف من ذهب فيها تراب وبعث بحرير وذهب وأربعة غلمان من أبناء ملوكهم، ثم أجازهم فأحسن جوائزهم فساروا فقدموا بما بعث به، فقبل قتيبة الجزية وختم الغلمان وردهم، ووطئ التراب وهكذا انتهت هذه المرحلة من فتوحات قتيبة، التي طوى فيها أقاليم ماوراء جيحون ثم عبر نهر سيحون وفتح فرغانة والشاش وأشروسنه وكاشغر وفرض سيادة الإسلام على ملك الصين وجعل كلمة الله هي العليا وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى وكان قتيبة قائداً عسكرياً فذا وبطلاً سياسياً بارعاً قهر الصعاب وتغلب على كل المشاكل التي واجهته ولم يثنه عن عزمه لا صعوبة الطرق ووعورتها ولا قسوة المناخ وشدته فقد كان عزمه حديداً وكان هدفه رشيداً وغايته عظيمة والعون من الله مكفول للمخلصين لهذا الدين العظيم.


المصدر
الدولة الأموية عوامل الازدهارِ وتداعيات الانهيار، د علي محمد محمد الصلابي*

----------

